# Fermented honey



## FNKBRAN (Feb 26, 2009)

Have 1 jar of my first honey crop left and it is starting to ferment. Is there any way to save it or any way to use it fermented?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

make mead!


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

or vinegar


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Is it fermenting in the liquid state (meaning harvested too early) or because it's crystallized and you're seeing bubbles in the crystals? You can re-liquefy if the latter. If the former, mead's my vote if it's not advanced much, or just bake/eat it all soon!


----------



## FNKBRAN (Feb 26, 2009)

It was harvested early. Is it still ok for mead?


----------



## FNKBRAN (Feb 26, 2009)

Can it be used to feed the bees?


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

No don't feed it to the bees.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey maybe the bees want to get there drink on.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

It works fine in place of sugar in homemade yeast bread.


----------

